# Car has just broke down again !!!!



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Following on from this thread.......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336710

We have just gone to go into town and the car wont start again, exactly the same symptoms as last time.!!

Im absolutely seething, less than a month after ford guaranteed me it was fine.

Do I have any comeback with the dealer that repaired it?

Currently waiting for the RAC


----------



## sbeezley (Nov 18, 2013)

Take it back simple its less than a month and obviously the problem is still there so something must be wrong have you googled to see whether it's a fault known with ford at all as I no with the old focuses the clocks go and still do as my dads went couple months ago hope RAC aren't to long


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

renton said:


> Following on from this thread.......
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336710
> 
> ...


Nightmare, as the battery has just been replace, find out if its holding a charge, if not then poss something that charges the battery is not working 100%.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

gutted for you fella


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Well its just been towed to the garage by the RAC chap. he managed to get it to start for about 2 seconds and then it cut out again!!

Sick to the teeth of it.


Reckon Im going to cut my losses with it and sell it.


----------



## sbeezley (Nov 18, 2013)

That's bad though mate less than 41k and its knackered something very wrong might just be in the electric's and immobilizer if don't start


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

So a different fault than last time?

Wait and see what the fault is and go from there


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

possul said:


> So a different fault than last time?
> 
> Wait and see what the fault is and go from there


Nope its showing exactly the same fault and codes as last time !!

3 weeks to the day since I got it back:devil:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

although I understand your  with it chap but im sure the final fault problem is found? it will be ok then.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Alternators next logical thing


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Take it to.an.auto electrician ..........


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm not convinced it's the alternator as wouldn't the issue get progressively worse rather than just failing. 

Also we have had no signs etc to say the alternator is failing. 

The car has been sat unused since Tuesday so I'm guessing something is draining the battery slowly. 

The battery was showing 12.2 volts when he tested it. This battery is 3 weeks old.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Tell ford ya rejecting it...refund or replace plus anything else you can get..


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Only other things that ring a bell with battery drain faults are the alarm horn (in the nearside front wheel arch) and the interior motion sensor (part of the interior light)
If youve been to a ford dealer they should know this as they were getting common at one point, mat be worth a mention just in case


----------



## David007 (May 18, 2009)

I know it's not much help, but a fully charged battery should sit at about 12.6v and discharged battery is about 11.8v, I would have thought that there should have been enough capaity left in the battery to start it.



renton said:


> I'm not convinced it's the alternator as wouldn't the issue get progressively worse rather than just failing.
> 
> Also we have had no signs etc to say the alternator is failing.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Have you got the Sony stereo with Bluetooth? There's a big thread on another forum where the bluetooth module stops the system going into low power mode. People have managed to fit an updated bluetooth module which seems to have fixed the issue.

It's affected 1000's of people, but Ford don't acknowledge it as a fault.

People in the same thread also found if the washer fluid was low and you didn't clear the warning the battery goes flat 



David007 said:


> I know it's not much help, but a fully charged battery should sit at about 12.6v and discharged battery is about 11.8v, I would have thought that there should have been enough capaity left in the battery to start it.


The smart charge system leaves the battery voltage all over the place. Mine sometimes sits at 12.2V after a long drive, but 12.6V after popping to town.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. 

The previous battery was sat around 12.2v the same as this one but as there are a lot of modules that need to communicate before the xar would start ford said that the battery wasn't supplying enough juice to do this. 

My car has the touch screen navigation fitted not the Sony stereo but this one has Bluetooth and it seems to be working fine. 

It's weird as we have had no warnings on the dash or anything? The car has been sat since Tuesday unused so I'm guessing there is something draining the battery slowly


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Has the battery been charged and is it working again ?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

If no solution this time around I would hand back the keys.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's not that easy to hand the keys back, it's long and drawn out and you need to give them at least 3 attempts to fix it.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Who am I handing the keys back to? I bought the car private just under a year ago! 

The old battery was knackered and wouldn't hold a charge. 

3 weeks ago ford fitted a brand new battery and cleared the codes and then carried out a battery drain test but it apparently came baxk clear. 

This obviously wasn't the case as it's got the same fault thus time!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

A battery drain test needs to be done with a multimeter to check it properly, not saying that's what they didnt but a auto electrician may be better, I'd have a look if you were closer.
I'd also check to see if any software updates are available at a dealer, sadly ata cost but they should of checked this already.
Do you have anyway of checking If there are any TSB's are relevant to your fault?
I do sill have contacts at a ford dealer who can check if you pm me the chassis number.
There is the possibility of a alternator fault, although hard to pinpoint due to smart charge, only charges when needed depending on load and what power is required.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

I believe the carried out the battery drain test with a multimeter connected in series?? to see if any of the systems on the car were causing it but they said it come back clear.

There is a TSB for wiring chaffing.....

http://smaxownersclub.com/SMAX-Library/Technical-Service-Bulletins/2011-19.pdf

some of this TSB relates to the car and some doesnt. we are getting a fault code u100 which is lost comms with the pcm/ecm, I think this is due to not enough power in the battery for all the modules to sync before it will allow the car to start.

Would LED bulbs drain a battery at all?? the previous owner had fitted some led sidelight and interior light bulbs ?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Are they can bus safe bulbs?
May still be worth checking out the TSB, I've done the same where only certain prts of the TSB are revel ant but still cure a fault
A lost commas fault could be something like a faulty terminal in a connector block this loosing power to the module. If power and earth are good to a module could be the module itself.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

The bulbs are working with no warnings up on the dahs but that doesnt mean anything I guess !!

Ive had a couple of instances where Ive switched on the heated front screen and when Ive turned it off the whole of the stereo goes blank/completely off for a couple of seconds??

Looking at the TSB there is a wiring loom that needs checking behind the stereo??? could that be it?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Would be worth a try, I've never come across that TSB myself tbh but I'd try everything I could before taking another trip to a dealer
Only one ive come across for battery faults are the ones I mentioned in my earlier post.
I did change a few Sony head units in my time at ford, for alsorts of faults


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

possul said:


> Would be worth a try, I've never come across that TSB myself tbh but I'd try everything I could before taking another trip to a dealer
> Only one ive come across for battery faults are the ones I mentioned in my earlier post.
> I did change a few Sony head units in my time at ford, for alsorts of faults


I would of been under the bonnet myself having a look around but there is only so much you can do without the correct software etc.

The RAC came out and towed it yesterday to the garage that repaired it previously!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

possul said:


> Are they can bus safe bulbs?


CAN bus safe?? CAN bus has nothing to do with the lighting.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> CAN bus safe?? CAN bus has nothing to do with the lighting.


So why can none can bus led bulbs bring on the bulb failire warning lamp?
What car manafacturer doesnt use can bus for lighting, no normal lighting circuits anymore


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

possul said:


> So why can none can bus led bulbs bring on the bulb failire warning lamp?
> What car manafacturer doesnt use can bus for lighting, no normal lighting circuits anymore


They put a resistor in the lamp to replace the original load of the lamp, but this has nothing to do with CAN. The BCM or lighting control unit for the rear of the car detects the load, but the lamps are connected directly to these modules in the normal style. The lights themselves don't have transceivers built in.

Lighting is controlled via LIN.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

This happened last time I mentioned can bus so again Im only going by experience on working on ford vehicles and my training but ok I agree


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

So, No news at the moment.

I phoned the garage Monday morning to tell them the car had been dropped off and what had happened and they said they would look at it but probably not until late Monday or early Tuesday.

How long do I give them before I start pestering them ??


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

renton said:


> So, No news at the moment.
> 
> I phoned the garage Monday morning to tell them the car had been dropped off and what had happened and they said they would look at it but probably not until late Monday or early Tuesday.
> 
> How long do I give them before I start pestering them ??


I'd be on the phone every day. It's common for dealers to have a 'relaxed' attitude to communication. If you give them slack they'll take it and more!

Hope it gets fixed quickly.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Daft one which caused fault in one if my cars not starting/locking eg was the battery in the key fob (new battery fitted was under voltage)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

From my experience of ford, if you don't chase then they won't look at it.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Ive just phoned the dealer and they have said the techie was looking at it yesterday (they have had it since monday !!) and he thinks something is draining the battery.... err no **** sherlock !!!

they wanted my permission to do some more investigation on it ??? i cant say no as the bloody thing doesnt work !


Does anyone have any ideas on what could be up with it??


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I think your wasting your time with ford. all they will do is go through guided diagnostics. waste your money when they dont know.

Its a job for an auto electrican as ive said before. and will be cheaper option ! :thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

sjk said:


> I think your wasting your time with ford. all they will do is go through guided diagnostics. waste your money when they dont know.
> 
> Its a job for an auto electrican as ive said before. and will be cheaper option ! :thumb:


Will most auto electricians have access to ford TSB's though??

Ford are on about stripping it out and having a look at the PCM ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If its under warranty leave it with Ford, contact ford customer services too. Other than that keep chasing, and if you can go to the dealer in person.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> If its under warranty leave it with Ford, contact ford customer services too. Other than that keep chasing, and if you can go to the dealer in person.


It's not under warranty!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

renton said:


> Will most auto electricians have access to ford TSB's though??
> 
> Ford are on about stripping it out and having a look at the PCM ?


Any auto spark worth his salt will be able to help you. make phone calls ask questions.

TSB? Technical service bulletens..??

If it was that much of a known issue they would of diagnosed it by now...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If its not under warranty then i'd take it to a auto electrician, they should find the fault, however it might not be a quick fix.

Have a look around this forum ..

http://bba-reman.com/forums/Topic104765.aspx


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

sjk said:


> Any auto spark worth his salt will be able to help you. make phone calls ask questions.
> 
> TSB? Technical service bulletens..??
> 
> If it was that much of a known issue they would of diagnosed it by now...


Auto electricians with access to the correct diagnostic tools and IDS for Ford vehicles are generally a bit hard to come by.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> Auto electricians with access to the correct diagnostic tools and IDS for Ford vehicles are generally a bit hard to come by.


They can be.. I have a few here im sure he can find something..


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Gheezer said:


> Ok depending several key factors like how long you have had the car. Did you buy it new. How long after you bought the car did the fault come on. Did you buy it privately etc you should contact Ford customer services and state your case.
> 
> Also do you have access to the full service history? If not why not? Find the selling/ servicing dealer and demand the history including the job cards. If this fault appears in the history especially when it was under warranty means this is a manufacturing fault and belongs to Ford.
> 
> ...


I bought the car privatley last july.

Ive never had any problems with it except occasionaly when Ive used the front heated windscreen and switched it off the stereo and climate controls have gone dead for around 2 to 3 seconds everytime. It hasnt done this for a while though??

about 4 weeks ago I had a low battery warning after using the stereo whilst cleaning the car and also again after being sat with the ignition on.

Two days after the last warning the car had been sat and then would not start so the RAC got called out and they couldnt fix it so it was towed to Ford and they ran the diagnosis machine and it was coming up with u100 lost comms to the PCM/ECM

after replacing the battery and clearing the codes the car was fine for 3 weeks until last week when the car had been sat from the Tuesday not used until thie saturday jusrt gone when it wouldnt start again.

Ford want to run some more investigation on it now???


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

but they will charge you ... and they won't rush .... have you tried putting the battery on charge ?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I don't have a charger and the RAC wanted to take the car to ford the same day so I didnt get chance to have a look at anything.

To be honest though im not sure where I would of started


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

That phone call to ask permission is the all clear for them to start charging you.

Been there done that.

Sorry for your woes, i would look at the ford forums to see if anyone has had the same issues to try and get it sorted as fast as possible.

Often its not the parts thats the cost its the labour costs at around £85 an Hour a £1 part could cost you over a grand if they have to strip half the engine to replace it for example.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> but they will charge you ... and they won't rush .... have you tried putting the battery on charge ?


Exactly. Blank cheque book springs to mind!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

fixed yet? or box of matches and unleaded job?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Still no news Im afraid.

I phoned the dealer on friday to be told they are still investigating.

I got so fed up over the weekend with not having a car Ive called Ford customer relations today and they are going to speak to the dealer and get back to me by Wednesday.

Its going when i get it back, going to go back to an estate car and more than likely an octavia vrs.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just keep chasing the dealer and you have done the right thing contacting customer services, I know from my dealings with them and dpf's that if you leave them they do nothing, well they manage to create the invoice.


----------

